# biggest invert!



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

hi, just wondering what is the biggest invert that you could have for a FW tank?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Depends on the size of the tank.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Those blue lobsters get pretty big, don't they? Rock shrimp get big too but I don't know if they are the biggest - sure are freaky, though!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Zoe said:


> Those blue lobsters get pretty big, don't they? Rock shrimp get big too but I don't know if they are the biggest - sure are freaky, though!


Depends on what kind of blue lobster you get. There are a bunch. There is a Blue Cray (Procambrus Alleni) that gets about 5" and is commonly mistaken with the Hammers Cobalt Blue Lobster (Procambrus (sp?)) that also gets to be about 5", There is also the Blue Mountain Cray (Euastacus sulcatus (sp?) )that gets to eb around 9.5" but the biggest one that i know of is the American Blue Lobster which gets to be about the size of a basketball (when i saw it i didnt get a chance to whip out the measuring tape lol.)


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Arg! I wrote up this huge thing and Internet explorer stopped responding. Fine I will say again.

I hope you don't plan on putting the biggest crayfish in your tank because it could make an easy meal out of even the toughest cichlid. I am a shrimp man. Here is the 2 biggest shrimp.

Vampire shrimp: The biggest shrimp avaliable on the market but it's creepy.
http://www.petshrimp.com/africanfiltershrimp.html

Bamboo shrimp: gets a maxium of 5" and is a beatiful shrimp
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/profile-article-discussions/11362-bamboo-shrimp.html


----------

